# How to Fit a Sherline Pulley to Taig Headstock



## oskar (Jun 12, 2018)

Back in 2012 I bought a set of a Taig ER16 headstock along with a Sherline VS motor for a hobby project I was doing (the ER16 was fitted with a Sherline Pulley to match the Sherline motor pulley). Recently I bought a Taig Mini Lathe along with a 3 jaws chuck to start learning machining however this headstock is 3/4-16 (My mistake because I thought all Taig headstocks were ER16).

Since it’s easy to change the headstock along with the motor on a Taig Lathe I use the ER16 for milling and the 3/4-16 for turning by switching the ER16 pulley but then I have to re align the belt and this process became a pain so I bought a new Sherline headstock pulley part #43367. Now to another surprise the new pulley does not fit the 3/4-16 headstock and it looks like the ER16 Sherline pulley I had has been machined to fit.

The 3/4-16 shaft is 0.624” and the new pulley ID is 0.557” (the old pulley ID is 0.621”). My only option is to machine it myself since a local machine shop charges $75 just for the setup time! My machining skills are limited plus I don’t have any cutting tools neither I know what tool is required. I do have blanks of HSS 1/4" SQ stock which I can grind to what is needed if someone tells me what I need plus I have a set of 5 carbide cutting tools but I don’t think these are suitable for this job.

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## chips&more (Jun 12, 2018)

You do have a working lathe…correct? Instead of trying to hold and modify that pulley. What about making a totally new pulley?


----------



## oskar (Jun 12, 2018)

As I mentioned my Lathe skills are limited and making a new pulley is not a project I would consider right now. Searching further on the web I noticed some using a Chucking Reamer or Hand adjustable blade Reamers but I don’t know if this is appropriate in my situation


----------



## chips&more (Jun 12, 2018)

Holding size and concentricity would be concern, doing that way. Maybe put a shout out to local HM folks near you for machining help…Dave


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jun 12, 2018)

Oskar,
I think boring it to size would be the thing to do if you had the equipment.  But honestly, if I were in your shoes I'd use a reamer.  In fact if I didn't have that I would use a 5/8 drill in the drill press.  Once you get your 3 jaw turning your options become greater. You have to get off the ground somehow.  I checked the price on your Sherline pulley.  I've scrapped far better pieces than that 






By the way, the shaft your fitting it to is 5/8".  

Good Luck,
--Chip


----------



## oskar (Jun 12, 2018)

chips&more said:


> Holding size and concentricity would be concern, doing that way. Maybe put a shout out to local HM folks near you for machining help…Dave



I noticed there are 22 HM members in Canada but how do I contact them? Each one individually or there is a way to post here for all Canadian members?


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't know of a way to filter by country.  Or proximity for that matter.

Once you get the hang of your Taig I'm sure you will really like it.  I have one myself.  

--Chip


----------



## oskar (Jun 12, 2018)

Chip Hacket said:


> Oskar,
> I think boring it to size would be the thing to do if you had the equipment.  But honestly, if I were in your shoes I'd use a reamer.  In fact if I didn't have that I would use a 5/8 drill in the drill press.  Once you get your 3 jaw turning your options become greater. You have to get off the ground somehow.  I checked the price on your Sherline pulley.  I've scrapped far better pieces than that
> By the way, the shaft your fitting it to is 5/8".
> Good Luck,
> --Chip



You are right Chip, I paid $40 incl. shipping for the pulley but been in Canada my choice is limited. BTW thanks for the drawing which is very nice to have. The shaft is 5/8" but the pulley ID must be a bit less so the fit is tight and may also have to heat the pulley (hot water is fine) to install. To my opinion 5/8 drill will be too big. Perhaps the forum admin may be able to tell me if / how I can filter messages for the Canadian members


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jun 12, 2018)

There are folks here that know way more than I.  However, I have a stock Taig pulley that fits over that very same shaft and my 5/8 drill bit fits in the hole.


----------



## oskar (Jun 12, 2018)

We are getting somewhere here Chip, I think!

On the attached picture at the right is the old Sherline pulley I have which fits the ER16 shaft and the 5/8” drill I have fits nicely inside the hole and actually it wobbles a bit. On the left is the new Sherline pulley which I have to open up the ID to fit.

I wonder if I should take the dip and do it. What I’m afraid is the run out I may have when I start the drill press. I measured the run out by turning the drill chuck by hand and I have non but the slowest RPM my Delta bench mounted drill press has is 620 RPM which is kind of too fast. Perhaps I can buy another smaller drill and do the job in 2 steps.

Any ideas how to hold the pulley in place if I decide to drill it?


----------



## chips&more (Jun 13, 2018)

Using a drill press and a 5/8” drill bit will definitely make a bigger hole. BUT, you do not want just a bigger hole. Sorry, but everything about that idea IHMO is bad practice. Please try a lathe with boring bar…Dave


----------



## oskar (Jun 13, 2018)

chips&more said:


> Using a drill press and a 5/8” drill bit will definitely make a bigger hole. BUT, you do not want just a bigger hole. Sorry, but everything about that idea IHMO is bad practice. Please try a lathe with boring bar…Dave



Dave you are absolutely right but kind of late because this morning I did use my 5/8” drill on the pulley however the hole is big and the worst the hole is oval, not by a lot but you don’t need any of it on a pulley.

Bottom line I learnt my lesson and for now I will use both headstocks like I did before (by switching the good pulley I have) and as the time goes by and I gain the required experience one day I will turn the “oval” pulley down and make a proper sleeve to fit.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jun 13, 2018)

My apologies if I gave you bad advice. I was just saying based on your options available. I suspect it would still work well enough for you to make one better. If there is a way for me to help, I certainly will.


----------



## oskar (Jun 13, 2018)

No apologies needed Chip, I just thank you for trying to help me

It was my decision to do it and although the results was not successful I’m glad I did it because I learned firsthand what happens.

Not all is lost, I’m sure I can salvage the pulley later on when I have more experience and the time.


----------

